# Sundown - 12/18/09 (Opening Day)



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

Got to the mountain around 3 pm and got booted up in the lodge. Saw Brian and severine on my way out to get clicked in. Met up with 2knees and Grassi21 at the top. Basically lapped Stinger and tried to get a line skied in. The seeds at the bottom are still rough and there's a section near the top which vaporized due to snow making filling in the "troughs".

The field is pretty wide taking up about 2/3 of the trail. I have a feeling the park rats will be complaining since they have about a groomer width path to get down to the rails and whatnot. Anyway, we stuck to a line right on the edge and actually got something going after a few runs. A little nerve racking with park rats side-slipping right by you, but the far skier's right of the bump field is "rough like rufus" :lol:

Eventually met up with Brian too. Finished out the session with him about 5:30. The bumps need a lot more traffic and some light dustings will help as will the natural snow in the forecast even if it only ends up being a few inches. Anyway, great to get the Sundown bump season started. Tons of snow on the rest of the mountain. I'll explore around more tomorrow morning with my daughter. Gunny has some whales on it already.

Great to get back on snow with you guys. 2knees jumped in like he's been skiing all summer and attacked the bumps with authority.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Got to the mountain around 3 pm and got booted up in the lodge. Saw Brian and severine on my way out to get clicked in. Met up with 2knees and Grassi21 at the top. Basically lapped Stinger and tried to get a line skied in. The seeds at the bottom are still rough and there's a section near the top which vaporized due to snow making filling in the "troughs".
> 
> The field is pretty wide taking up about 2/3 of the trail. I have a feeling the park rats will be complaining since they have about a groomer width path to get down to the rails and whatnot. Anyway, we stuck to a line right on the edge and actually got something going after a few runs. A little nerve racking with park rats side-slipping right by you, but the far skier's right of the bump field is "rough like rufus" :lol:
> 
> ...



Sweet!! Glad to hear CLITS are back in action! Depending on what happens with the incoming storm might try to hook with you guys for some turns in the near future!


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice getting out again and seeing you guys (albeit briefly)! Knee was cranky yesterday and today so I took it easy and only did 3 runs. Would have liked to have done more but I didn't want to start the season with a season-ending injury. Lower Nor'Easter was full of death cookies. Upper Nor'Easter (down to the sundeck) was nice, though. Canyon Run skied beautifully; very edgeable hardpack with some churned up manmade on top. Temptor wasn't bad. Some death cookies but nothing unmanageable. Exhibition was churned up beautifully; arced some nice turns down that each time.

Ran into ishovelsnow in the lodge--my deepest sympathies on your injury, dude. Other than that, just hung out in the lodge for a bit with the ladybugs in the loft and read. Would have been a little nicer if the heat was on  (or grander with a fireplace, hint, hint! ) but it was a nice mellow start to my season.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sundown pumped out a lot of snow.  Base depths were impressive.  Greg summed it up, lots of Stinger.  Looking forward to getting back Monday and Tuesday.  I might try to swap one of those days depending on what this storm puts out.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2009)

Great opening day.  I would have liked to ski a little longer, but had to get back to pick up the kids, plus I have an early and long day tomorrow so I didn't want to push it.

Skied the 3 runs with Sev.  The 1st run she looked pretty unsure of herself, but then opened up a bit and was skiing well.  Too bad the knee was acting up, but it was best not to push it too much.  She decided she was done right before we met up with Greg and Grassi (Pat skied right by, thanks buddy  ), so the timing was good.  Had a good time skiing with the guys after that.  The bumps were in pretty decent shape considering it was day 1.  For the most part the snow was nice and chalky, not too many big death cookies either.  I skied two more runs after Greg left, probably ended just before 6.  They were just about to start the evening groom anyway.

All in all a great couple of hours of skiing.  Since my first day was so long ago it felt like my first day all over again, but it was good.  I even managed to pull off some decent turns and some A&E (mostly A) in the bumps.

Ran into Mondeo in the lodge as I was getting ready to leave.  I think he was handling the night shift on his own..


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2009)

i had fun today.  which is amazing cause if you listen to all the bs on this board that would be impossible at a place like sundown.  but then again, i actually enjoy skiing.  i enjoy skiing bumps. and by sunday morning, those stinger bumps will most likely be the best in new england.


----------



## Trev (Dec 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> i had fun today.  which is amazing cause if you listen to all the bs on this board that would be impossible at a place like sundown.  but then again, i actually enjoy skiing.  i enjoy skiing bumps. and by sunday morning, those stinger bumps will most likely be the best in new england.





Look me up Sunday night if your going bub...


----------



## powbmps (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd bet those are the first seeded moguls in New England.  

Damn, Sunapee has got to get in the game!!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2009)

where is the video from today?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2009)

powbmps said:


> I'd bet those are the first seeded moguls in New England.
> 
> Damn, Sunapee has got to get in the game!!!!!!!



love the avatar... CT REPRESENT!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> where is the video from today?



none to speak of... sorry G


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2009)

all my vids are going on my vimeo account only for this year.  none from today though.  only had a couple hours.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds like it was a good opening day. I'll be there tomorrow morning to attempt to ski the bumps in some.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2009)

Glad you folks finally got to enjoy your home mountain.  It's only gonna get better from here!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Glad you folks finally got to enjoy your home mountain.  It's only gonna get better from here!



Yep. Big shout out to Chris, Jarrod, Kurt and the snow makers and everyone else. Nice job again on the opening and also thank you again for giving us posers some bumps to play on.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2009)

wtf? no video and only 2 pages on a ski sundown trip report?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> wtf? no video and only 2 pages on a ski sundown trip report?



Sorry dude.  We were inconsiderate of our brethren who couldn't make it out...


----------



## powbmps (Dec 19, 2009)

Pow day Sunday?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Pow day Sunday?



Should be, anywhere from a few inches to 2 feet they're saying.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Way to go !!  Hopefully after todays/tonights dump stinger will be in perfect condition

steveo


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The 1st run she looked pretty unsure of herself, but then opened up a bit and was skiing well.  Too bad the knee was acting up, but it was best not to push it too much.



I imagine I will be in the same boat. Oddly, I am a bit nervous about getting out there this year. Last year, I knew I had taken almost a decade off from skiing so there were no expectations in my head. This year is the first year in a long time where I will get to see how much I lost over the summer. I plan on getting on the slopes and taking plenty of greens and blues to get the legs under me before I start getting aggressive. As Sev said "I (don't) want to start the season with a season-ending injury (by being an idiot before I am ready)".. My edits included.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Dec 19, 2009)

Can someone take a pic or two so I can see these bumps?  I'm thinking of doing the humble drive to CT vs going to the mighty KMart or Sugarbootie.

With the new bumps, new snow, and cool crew  - why not, right?

B-Stead


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> Can someone take a pic or two so I can see these bumps?  I'm thinking of doing the humble drive to CT vs going to the mighty KMart or Sugarbootie.
> 
> With the new bumps, new snow, and cool crew  - why not, right?
> 
> B-Stead



If you head there sunday, please give a heads up.  I'm sure there will be a crew skiing if this storm comes through.  they're talking about 12-18" now for that area.  bumps werent much to look at first day but i would imagine they'll be real good by sunday with the weekend traffic and the snow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 19, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> wtf? no video and only 2 pages on a ski sundown trip report?


I blame Killington :smash::lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2009)

SteveInCT said:


> I imagine I will be in the same boat. Oddly, I am a bit nervous about getting out there this year. Last year, I knew I had taken almost a decade off from skiing so there were no expectations in my head. This year is the first year in a long time where I will get to see how much I lost over the summer. I plan on getting on the slopes and taking plenty of greens and blues to get the legs under me before I start getting aggressive. As Sev said "I (don't) want to start the season with a season-ending injury (by being an idiot before I am ready)".. My edits included.



You'll be fine.  I had so many injuries in the 07-08 season that I've decided to take a more laid back approach. (I started that season showing off on Temptor at Sundown...went too fast, fell hard, hurt my back for a week or two...ugh and then the partial ACL tear in Feb 08 that killed most of the rest of that season, plus minor other stuff.) My motto now is live to ski another day. :lol: Alright, I'm not in risk of serious danger, but I'd rather take it easy and ski again the next day than be out for the season because I was being an idiot. 

Just get out there and enjoy yourself!


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 19, 2009)

severine said:


> You'll be fine.  I had so many injuries in the 07-08 season that I've decided to take a more laid back approach. (I started that season showing off on Temptor at Sundown...went too fast, fell hard, hurt my back for a week or two...ugh and then the partial ACL tear in Feb 08 that killed most of the rest of that season, plus minor other stuff.) My motto now is live to ski another day. :lol: Alright, I'm not in risk of serious danger, but I'd rather take it easy and ski again the next day than be out for the season because I was being an idiot.
> 
> Just get out there and enjoy yourself!



Thanks for the positive vibes Sev. I am sure I will be fine as long as I ski smart and not get silly with terrain until the ski muscles are in shape.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> If you head there sunday, please give a heads up.  I'm sure there will be a crew skiing if this storm comes through.  they're talking about 12-18" now for that area.  bumps werent much to look at first day but i would imagine they'll be real good by sunday with the weekend traffic and the snow.



There wasn't any traffic in them this morning except for the one run I did side stepping thru, were quite firm.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Dec 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> If you head there sunday, please give a heads up.  I'm sure there will be a crew skiing if this storm comes through.  they're talking about 12-18" now for that area.  bumps werent much to look at first day but i would imagine they'll be real good by sunday with the weekend traffic and the snow.



I need to decide on going tomorrow in the snow, or Wednesday 2 days after the snow.

Tomorrow - snow in the face but good conditions
Wednesday - sunny and 35 but scraped bumps

Thoughts for me?  Trying to round up the peeps for this day.

B-Stead


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> I need to decide on going tomorrow in the snow, or Wednesday 2 days after the snow.
> 
> Tomorrow - snow in the face but good conditions
> Wednesday - sunny and 35 but scraped bumps
> ...



If you go Wed, I bet Brian could join you. He's on vacation. Though I'm sure tomorrow you'll have no problem getting company either.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> I need to decide on going tomorrow in the snow, or Wednesday 2 days after the snow.
> 
> Tomorrow - snow in the face but good conditions
> Wednesday - sunny and 35 but scraped bumps
> ...



i wouldnt go for wednesday at sundown.  If you're gonna make the trek, i'd risk the weather tomorrow.  they're rough now but if we get enough people we would be able to work at least one sick line in pretty fast.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2009)

i'm 99.9% sure for this one.  if i get my to do list knocked out today i think the wife will be willing to let me go.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm 99.9% sure for this one.  if i get my to do list knocked out today i think the wife will be willing to let me go.



What do you have a time machine to go ski yesterday?;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What do you have a time machine to go ski yesterday?;-)



bleh, i was talking about sunday.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds like it will be a good day to test the Goats out!


----------

